# tv show



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Son just got me hooked up to satellite tv. Watched American Hoggers. Lovin it. The photograpy makes you think you are standing right there by camera. Some of the lines spoken are pretty bad, but overall, it is a danged good show. Points out the dangers and costs of feral hogs pretty well.
Anybody else watch this?
Ed


----------



## vapork (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah watched last years season havent got a chancee to watch this years yet.pretty good show


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Watched a couple of the shows.
A question that came to mind though - how'd they wade through 4-5 fighting dogs battling a really POed pig and just hog-tie the animal up to toss it on the truck???? Seems like there is a whole lot that ain't being showin'.
Everything I've ever read about hog hunting (never been) them pigs with those teeth are a really dangerous animal..... specially if'n you're up close and personal like they appear to be.
Guess that it's just another "reality" show that leaves out or at least doesn't show most of the "dangerous" parts..... leaving the average joe/jane saying yea I can do that.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

The way we hunt Micheal is like this. Usually takes 2 people to handle the dogs, 1 grabs the hogs hine legs flips it over, 1-2 hold down and put hobbles on. We have a catch dog that we turn loose when the bay dogs have himd it up. We use a four wheelers to transport dogs, hogs , people out of the woods. Hog hunting is dangerous , dogs get cut or killed all the time and people get busted up, cut as well. Most of our hunts we will catch on a good hunt 2-3 according to how hot the weather is to be able to run our dogs.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Like getting gators. Got to be careful. I love that show.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gregg Alexander said:


> ......... Hog hunting is dangerous , dogs get cut or killed all the time and people get busted up, cut as well.


Thanks for the "how it's done". Only wish that they'd show this part after all "reality" is just that and not just what they decide to show to keep a "G' rating....


----------



## vapork (Dec 26, 2011)

After watching this years shows I too agree that something is not quite right. One of the supposed BOARS they caught was a barrow lmao. Not a sack in sight. Some parts may be real but I think its quite a bit more scripted and rehearsed than they let on


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't know about hogger's in Texas, but in Alabama we cut young boars any that weigh under 40 lbs and turn the loose. We caught a hog last year that weighed hanging 326 # had an ear knoch and had been cut. More than likely was one that escaped from a hog farm, as it was a domestic hog that got away. We have a problem here but Texas is much worse.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Micheal said:


> Watched a couple of the shows.
> A question that came to mind though - how'd they wade through 4-5 fighting dogs battling a really POed pig and just hog-tie the animal up to toss it on the truck???? Seems like there is a whole lot that ain't being showin'.
> Everything I've ever read about hog hunting (never been) them pigs with those teeth are a really dangerous animal..... specially if'n you're up close and personal like they appear to be.
> Guess that it's just another "reality" show that leaves out or at least doesn't show most of the "dangerous" parts..... leaving the average joe/jane saying yea I can do that.


Was out with friends Hog Hunting.One of the guys shot one,came got ATV to haul it in.Well get back down there,it had moved  Are you sure that Hog is dead? Yea! He no sooner turned his Back and that Hog had him by the Back Side  :help: Had to shoot it again.

He had it mounted and put Pictures on the Internet.I told him it sure looked good but would look better with his Back Side up there ound: Well we just won't talk about that.

My wife and Kids worry about me because I hunt them by myself on the ground.

big rockpile


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think most people around here either trap them or just shoot them outright. If they are young or maybe a small sow, they'll be made into sausage and you can get some decent hams out of them if you are careful with how you process them. Big old boars are usually buried. 

They seem to be doing it the hard way, but I guess to some it's a lot more fun and/or sporting. I've heard that lots of dogs are killed and that alone would eliminate the "sport" for me.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think all three methods need to be used, depending on circumstances. Trapping can catch a number of hogs at one time. Shooting in open country or near feeders can be a good method. But sometimes in heavy brush, those old savy hogs that have become a real nusiance/danger would reguire the use of dogs to find it and dispatch it. I think I would be more inclined to kill it than try to catch it myself, of course I wouldn't want to shoot my dogs doing it either.
Ed


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I think most people around here either trap them or just shoot them outright. If they are young or maybe a small sow, they'll be made into sausage and you can get some decent hams out of them if you are careful with how you process them. Big old boars are usually buried.
> 
> They seem to be doing it the hard way, but I guess to some it's a lot more fun and/or sporting. I've heard that lots of dogs are killed and that alone would eliminate the "sport" for me.


Killed a Big Boar and it was very Good eating.

big rockpile


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

The people in the show don't live too far from me. And YES there is a LOT that is cut out of the show. Yes hunting hogs with dogs is fun but the REAL people (Not tv paid people) never run during the summer. Its dangerous to the dogs & 90% of the pigs fall over dead of heat exhaustion(since they cant sweat to cool down). I have seen them around town & they are....ehhh. I have hunted hogs for over 10 years & trapping or shooting on site are much easier & help take down the numbers a LOT better then catching one here and there.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I realize it is a reality show, highly edited and scripted, but I get a big kick out of it, kinda like my grandpa did watching wrestling in the 50's and 60's. I like to watch it, like the country they are hunting in, and some of the things Jerry says crack me up. Wonder how many writers they have on the show to come up with all the similies and metaphors he uses. I do roll my eyes and laugh at some of the things shown or said, though.
hot enough to scorch the sun was a great one.
I get the feeling that they aren't based too far from me. Of course there is a lot of country from here to El Paso that could look the same. 

Ed


----------

